# Calgary Midwives



## 3rdbabybump

Hello Everyone
I'm looking for reviews for midwives in Calgary. I've been accepted to the Calgary Midwife Cooperative but I can't find any reviews or testimonials on them at all anywhere on the internet. I hope there's some Calgary people that can help me out.


----------



## awebb

I have heard fantastic things about all the MW's in Calgary. I know it is VERY hard to get one right now so you are very fortunate you were accepted:)


----------



## Warby

I've never heard any one complain about any of the midwives around here.

A friend went through (I think) Briar Hill midwives and was quite pleased. I am a family doctor kind of girl so can't add any personal experience.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Thank you so much ladies. I've read a little bit about Birar Hill Midwives and Birth Partnership midwives but I can't find ANYTHING about Calgary Midwife cooperative. Well I've just got the first interview with Calgary Midwife Cooperative and then they take you or not based on that. I can't see them not though I've had pretty much text book pregnancies with my last two. But this is the third and I have been trying to get a midwife since my first so I know how hard it can be for sure. Thanks for any input anyone can give me.


----------



## NikkiV87

I dont mean to take away from this thread at all but im soooo glad i saw this!

Im at Avenida Low Risk Maternity Clinic...

i know this might sound like a dumb question but all these doctor terms like obgyns, midwives, doulas, etc. confuse me!

Whats the difference between a midwife and where i am currently at now?

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## awebb

NikkiV87 said:


> I dont mean to take away from this thread at all but im soooo glad i saw this!
> 
> Im at Avenida Low Risk Maternity Clinic...
> 
> i know this might sound like a dumb question but all these doctor terms like obgyns, midwives, doulas, etc. confuse me!
> 
> Whats the difference between a midwife and where i am currently at now?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



You are at a maternity clinic staffed usually by family doctors with special training in obstetrics (occasionally they are OB/GYN Dr's). To my knowledge these are VERY common in Calgary. Most pregnant women are referred to low risk maternity clinics. The OB/GYN clinics are usually for patients with preexisting conditions or pregnancy complications. Usually these low risk clinics have a hospital they specify you will deliver at becuse they have an agreement with the DR's on staff that do deliveries. (the DR you see may or may not deliver your baby at the hospital).

In Alberta, Midwives are trained and certified individuals in pregnancy care/birth (not doctors). If you are accepted into a MW practice you usually are assigned to a 2 or 3 midwife team. These women follow you during your pregnancy and deliver your baby. Unlike the low risk clinics where you will be seen by any available doctor on staff, the MW clinics usually have you meet with a staff member on your team. 

The Dr you see at the maternity clinic is also unlikely to be the Dr delivering baby, where as with a MW clinic your midwife and her team WILL deliver baby.

MW's in Calgary are also authorized to attend a home birth or a birthing center birth. I do not believe any doctor in the city currently offers homebirth/ centre birth options.

There are only a handful of MW clinics in the city and they fill up really quickly. There is nothing wrong with the clinic you are at, it is just a different kind of care in your pregnancy.


Hope this helps.


----------



## NikkiV87

awebb said:


> NikkiV87 said:
> 
> 
> I dont mean to take away from this thread at all but im soooo glad i saw this!
> 
> Im at Avenida Low Risk Maternity Clinic...
> 
> i know this might sound like a dumb question but all these doctor terms like obgyns, midwives, doulas, etc. confuse me!
> 
> Whats the difference between a midwife and where i am currently at now?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are at a maternity clinic staffed usually by family doctors with special training in obstetrics (occasionally they are OB/GYN Dr's). To my knowledge these are VERY common in Calgary. Most pregnant women are referred to low risk maternity clinics. The OB/GYN clinics are usually for patients with preexisting conditions or pregnancy complications. Usually these low risk clinics have a hospital they specify you will deliver at becuse they have an agreement with the DR's on staff that do deliveries. (the DR you see may or may not deliver your baby at the hospital).
> 
> In Alberta, Midwives are trained and certified individuals in pregnancy care/birth (not doctors). If you are accepted into a MW practice you usually are assigned to a 2 or 3 midwife team. These women follow you during your pregnancy and deliver your baby. Unlike the low risk clinics where you will be seen by any available doctor on staff, the MW clinics usually have you meet with a staff member on your team.
> 
> The Dr you see at the maternity clinic is also unlikely to be the Dr delivering baby, where as with a MW clinic your midwife and her team WILL deliver baby.
> 
> MW's in Calgary are also authorized to attend a home birth or a birthing center birth. I do not believe any doctor in the city currently offers homebirth/ centre birth options.
> 
> There are only a handful of MW clinics in the city and they fill up really quickly. There is nothing wrong with the clinic you are at, it is just a different kind of care in your pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.Click to expand...

I didnt know they provided MW's here in Calgary but the doctors at the avenida clinic seem knowledgeable and nice so Im happy. 

The only thing i was worried about is that the doctor on call at the hospital im to deliver at could be a doctor i havent met yet. Im trying to meet all of them just so i know who they are. 

Anywho, That helps alot alot! Thanks so much!


----------



## marieb

I was with the same Low Risk Maternity Clinic when pregnant with DS. Unfortunately, when I gave birth the doctor on call was one I had never met before. In the end it didn't really matter since I was so exhausted and was just ready to have my baby. 

This time I'm with Aurora Midwifery and the care has been so much more personalized and supportive. I have nothing bad to say about them, and haven't heard anything negative about any of the other midwives in Calgary.


----------



## Janis Jones

Please use extreme caution if considering Briar Hill Calgary. Do your due diligence with this practice to assure yourself that your birthing experience will be SAFE and as wonderful as it should be. :nope:


----------



## Amanda Rae

Janis Jones: 

I know this is a sensitive topic, but I am wondering if you could elaborate on why you have said to us caution with Blair Hill Calgary? 

I am new to Calgary and really would like a VBAC with my second child at a birthing center. I was going to contact Blair Hill as they seem to be the best in the city - but haven't been able to find any reviews other than this one.

thank you for your insight : )


----------



## Amanda Rae

sorry - typos : Briar Hill Calgary


----------

